#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【功能】 站內簡繁轉換參考方案

## 雪麒

由於長期混跡於維基百科，本獸比較傾向於類似維基百科的解決方案，即每位會員可以選擇自己的語系，然後網站就會一直按選擇的語系顯示。調試了一天代碼之後，現給出如下參考方案（還未實施）：
1、在用戶控制台-論壇設置中，將出現“簡繁設定”選項：

2、點開下拉欄，有8種語系和“不轉換”（默認）可供選擇，依次是：

简体中文
繁體中文
大陆简体
港澳繁體
马新简体
台灣正體
澳門繁體
马来西亚简体
（從這一堆選項中你大概能猜到——我把維基百科所使用的mediawiki簡繁轉換系統調用來了。
3、選擇對應的語言並保存，設置即刻生效，以後論壇頁面均會以該語系顯示。
由於該功能需要修改論壇源代碼少許，有一定危險性，會在充分測試完成後才會發布。可能會公開測試站讓大家測試。

以下是本機上的測試：
不轉換：





简体中文
繁體中文




大陆简体
港澳繁體




马新简体
台灣正體




澳門繁體
马来西亚简体

----------


## 狼王白牙

感覺上會做兩岸詞彙校正，十分的實用

至於簡體版的代理，經過測試，雖然已經勾選詞彙校正，但仍沒有成功

還是留給新手及 bot 來用好了，仍然有存在的必要

感謝雪麒的開發

----------

